# sound advertising



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

let me start by saying "I don't mean to moan" but....

just got busted by the boss as I logged onto the forum by the Wannado ad. piano playing music (appreciate Jae's comments on revenue generating) but advertising with annoying sounds is taking the biscuit!

it can be turned off but not before a few notes are played!


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

And it's just plain irritating :evil: 
Mind you I just turn the speakers off, mmmm silence


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is anyone getting the "quiet please" tennis ad


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

we monitor all ads, but not the sound ones as we have sound off in the office as a default - we do not control that at all.

The best is to turn off the sound.....sorry


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

There is an option in Tools..Internet Options...Advanced to turn off sounds in web pages.

Haven't tried it, but may help and allow you to keep sounds on for other activities.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

There is also an option on the ad itself in the bottom right hand corner to turn the sound off.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> There is also an option on the ad itself in the bottom right hand corner to turn the sound off.


...which only works on an individual instance of the ad, so far as I can tell...


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ive requested that the agency remove the sound driven banners, as we now have that goddam tennis one now, and that is truely annoying!

We will endeavour to keep them out of the fray (Ive educated the administrator in the office to keep an eye out for them).

Once again, this is a reactive proceedure, as all new ads default to being shown on the site, and the admin is performed daily in the morning.

Thanks

Jae


----------

